# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Πρόταση για δημιουργία Proxy Mesh

## ocean

Αγαπητοι συν-AWMNιτες,

Οπως όλοι ξέρετε, οι DSL γραμμές που είναι διαθέσιμες μέσω των κόμβων του AWMN αυξάνονται τον τελευταίο καιρό. Οι διαθέσιμες "Πύλες" μας πρός το Internet γίνονται όλο και περισσότερες. Παρ όλα αυτά,
και παρα τις αρκετές προσπάθειες για "multipath routing" και για traffic aggregation κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει επιτευχθεί ακόμα (και αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορέσει να παίξει ποτε σε μεγάλη κλίμακα).

Προτείνω λοιπόν, (σε όσους έχουν την διάθεση) να κάνουμε μιά προσπάθεια να λύσουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον σε οτι αφορά το web και ftp traffic.
Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει δημιουργόντας ένα "Proxy Mesh" απο ενα αριθμό squid Proxies οπως φαίνεται και απο το παρακάτω σχήμα:



Θέλω να κάνω μερικές προτάσεις να λειτουργήσει σωστά το σχήμα αυτό:

1. Software:

Προτείνω να χρησιμοποιηθεί το squid-proxy. Είναι πολυ καλής ποιότητας open-source software, σχεδιασμένο ακριβώς γι αυτό το σκοπό και τρέχει σε πολλές πλατφόρμες.

2. Τοπολογία:

Κάθε κόμβος που έχει aDSL σύνδεση και θέλει να την μοιράζει στο AWMN θα πρέπει να τρέχει ενα squid proxy
O Κόμβος αυτός ονομάζεται "Parent - Level 1". O proxy του κόμβου θα τρέχει σε transparent mode (ετσι ώστε όλα τα http requests να περνάνε υποχρεωτικά απο αυτόν). 
Τo Access list του proxy θα δέχεται συνδέσεις τύπου Sibling MONO απο άλλα proxies (Parent - Level1) και τύπου Client ΜΟΝΟ απο αλλα proxies (Child -Level2) και απο το Local Address range του Node στο οποίο βρίσκεται. 

Κάθε κόμβος που βρίσκεται 1 hop μακριά απο ενα "Parent - Level1" proxy, θα πρέπει να τρέχει ένα squid proxy που ονομάζεται "Child - Level 2". O proxy του κόμβου θα τρέχει σε transparent mode (ετσι ώστε όλα τα http requests να περνάνε υποχρεωτικά απο αυτόν) και θα έχει Parent το "Level 1" proxy. 
(Σε περίπτωση που ο Child κόμβος είναι 1 hop μακριά απο περισσότερους απο ένα Parent nodes τότε θα έχει για Parent όλους αυτούς τους Nodes ΑΛΛΑ με παράμετρο load balancing ανάλογα με το Bandwidth του κάθε parent.
Τέλος ο κάθε "Child - Level 2" proxy θα δέχεται συνδέσεις τύπου Sibling MONO απο αλλα proxies (Child - Level2) και σύνδέσεις τύπου CLIENT απο οπουδήποτε ΕΚΤΟΣ απο (Parent - Level 1)

3. Configuration

Το squid θα πρέπει να είναι compiled με options ENABLE-CARP και ENABLE-DELAY-POOLS.
Τα options αυτά κάνουν τα εξής
ENABLE-CARP: - Επιτρέπει το routing τωv requests σε parent proxies (π.χ. 30% - 70%) ανάλογα με το διαθέσιμο bandwidth των parent proxies.

ENABLE-DELAY-POOLS: - Επιτρέπει την ρύθμιση του διαθέσιμου bandwidth για http requests. Αυτό είναι χρήσιμο κυρίως στους ιδιοκτήτες των aDSL γραμμών που ετσι μπορούν να ρυθμίσουν το ποσοστό bandwidth που θέλουν να διαθέσουν στο AWMN.

4. Installation 

Προτείνω να δημιουργηθούν precompiled packages του squid για τις πιο δημοφιλείς πλατφόρμες (Linux - *BSD) ώστε να είναι εύκολη ή εγκατάσταση. Επίσης μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί και ενα template configuration file το οποίο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί κάθε ένας που θέλει να στήσει squid και το μόνο που έχει να κάνει ειναι να βαζει τα στοιχεία του δικτίου του σε αυτό.
Μπορεί επίσης να δημιουργηθεί template για firewall rules που επιτρέπουν την λειτουργία του proxy σε transparent mode

Παρακαλώ τα σχόλια σας - προτάσεις διορθώσεις για τα παραπάνω.

Φιλικά,
Ocean - Node 799

----------


## wiresounds

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλή ιδέα. Και εγώ squid θα βάλω για την dsl μόλις έρθει.

JS πες και εσύ τις εμπειρίες σου από τον δικό σας proxy.

----------


## v.t.b.

Μια πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα αν και θέλει λίγο προσοχή στον σχεδιασμό της για να αποφήγουμε μερικά προβληματάκια που παρουσιάζονται σε τέτιες λύσεις,

----------


## JS

Δεν ξέρω αν είσε troll του ice αλλά μιλάμε για το απόλυτο timing !!!
Χθές το βράδυ τα συζητάγαμε με τον ice ...

Εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω τέτοιο proxy (squid) αλλά όχι σαν transparent.
Είμαστε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι όσοι τον χρησιμοποιούμε. Έχω ορίσει 2 ομάδες χρηστών , μία για όσους πληρώνουν την γραμμή και μία για τους υπόλοιπους. Οι δεύτεροι πλέον παίρνουν μόνο συγκεριμένες ώρες ελεύθερη είσοδο μιας και κάποιοι απο αυτούς μας σκίζανε στα κατεβάσματα...
Το ερώτημά μου:
Γιατί να είναι transparent ο squid ; Δεν θα μας περιορίζει απο το να παίζουμε και εμείς οι "πληρώνοντες" κάποιες υπηρεσίες ;
Η μπορεί να συνεργάζεται και με άλλους , πχ socks.
Αυτό που έχουμε κάνει μέχρι στιγμής είναι 1 squid και 1 Socks5 τους οποίους τους χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι όμως.

----------


## ice

Λογικο και ικανοποιητικο

Απλως θα πρεπει να δημιουργηθει σε καθε περιοχη ενας , δυο οργανωτες οπου θα βοηθανε τους υπολοιπους της περιοχης τους , θα κρατανε ολες τις απαραιτητες πληροφοριες της περιοχης τους θα συναντιουνται με τους υπευθυνους των αλλων περιοχων για την καλυτερη οργανωση . 

Οσο για τους proxy θα σας βοηθησω οσω μπορω σαν Linux user που ειμαι και εγω .

----------


## v.t.b.

> Δεν ξέρω αν είσε troll του ice αλλά μιλάμε για το απόλυτο timing !!!
> Χθές το βράδυ τα συζητάγαμε με τον ice ...
> 
> Εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω τέτοιο proxy (squid) αλλά όχι σαν transparent.
> Είμαστε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι όσοι τον χρησιμοποιούμε. Έχω ορίσει 2 ομάδες χρηστών , μία για όσους πληρώνουν την γραμμή και μία για τους υπόλοιπους. Οι δεύτεροι πλέον παίρνουν μόνο συγκεριμένες ώρες ελεύθερη είσοδο μιας και κάποιοι απο αυτούς μας σκίζανε στα κατεβάσματα...
> Το ερώτημά μου:
> Γιατί να είναι transparent ο squid ; Δεν θα μας περιορίζει απο το να παίζουμε και εμείς οι "πληρώνοντες" κάποιες υπηρεσίες ;
> Η μπορεί να συνεργάζεται και με άλλους , πχ socks.
> Αυτό που έχουμε κάνει μέχρι στιγμής είναι 1 squid και 1 Socks5 τους οποίους τους χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι όμως.


Το να βάλεις τον proxy σε transparent mode έχει την λογική του ότι και να ΜΗΝ ρυθμιστει σε καποιο εργαλείο (περα από / ή και ο browser) που παει για πόρτα 80 περνάς και αυτό από εκεί και δουλεύει ...
Το κακό με το transparency είναι με μερικά sites όπως κάποιες επιστημονικές "εφημερίδες" που ΔΕΝ επιτρέπουν την πρόσβαση μέσο proxy και πρέπει να έχεις ένα μηχανισμό "εξερέσεων", βλέπε το προηγούμενο σχήμα proxy του ΕΔΕΤ.

Το Socks μην το μπλέκουμε γενικά με το Squid μιας και είναι ο κορυφαίος http proxy (και αρκετά καλός ftp ) αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει με Socks.
Socks proxies δεν είναι εύκολο/προβλεπόμενο/δυνατόν να τους διασυνδέσεις με τέτιο τρόπο ...

Μύπως θα έπρεπε να οργανοσουμε και καναν apt-proxy ???

----------


## JS

Δες ενα πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχω και να μου πεις αν λύνεται.
Έχω δορυφορικό DSL που για να το χρησιμοποιήσω πρέπει να δηλώσω ως proxy localhost :: xxx ενώ τρέχω ένα πρόγραμμα στο μηχάνημά μου.
Αν μου πάει τα πάντα απο τον squid τί γίνεται ;
Το ίδιο μπορεί να θέλουν και άλλοι για δικούς τους λόγους. Αν λύνεται αυτο και μπορεί ο καθένας να επιλέξει αν θέλει να πάει απο τον δικό μας squid ή απο κάπου αλλού τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν όμως δεν λύνεται δεν νομίζω οτι είναι καλή λύση ο transparent  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση επειδή το πακέτο δεν θα βγει ποτέ από το μηχάνημα (localhost γαρ ...) δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

Γενικά (και από προσωπική εμπειρία) καλλό είναι το δορυφορικό να είναι στο μηχάνυμα με τον proxy.

Γενικά πάντος το squid όρεξη να έχεις να ψάχνεις και μπορεί να κάνει παπάδες (για proxy πάντα).

Σ.Σ> Γιατί "κακό" παιδί δεν πήρες dvb κάρτα που να παίζει και σε unix???  ::

----------


## JS

Η κάρτα φυσικά και παίζει και σε Unix μόνο που πρέπει να είναι σε PC me Win για να παίζουν κάτι άλλα προγραμματάκια  :: 
Δεν την έχω μόνο για DSL.

----------


## harisk

> Αγαπητοι συν-AWMNιτες,
> 
> Οπως όλοι ξέρετε, οι DSL γραμμές που είναι διαθέσιμες μέσω των κόμβων του AWMN αυξάνονται τον τελευταίο καιρό. Οι διαθέσιμες "Πύλες" μας πρός το Internet γίνονται όλο και περισσότερες. Παρ όλα αυτά,
> και παρα τις αρκετές προσπάθειες για "multipath routing" και για traffic aggregation κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει επιτευχθεί ακόμα (και αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορέσει να παίξει ποτε σε μεγάλη κλίμακα).
> 
> Προτείνω λοιπόν, (σε όσους έχουν την διάθεση) να κάνουμε μιά προσπάθεια να λύσουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον σε οτι αφορά το web και ftp traffic.
> Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει δημιουργόντας ένα "Proxy Mesh" απο ενα αριθμό squid Proxies οπως φαίνεται και απο το παρακάτω σχήμα:


Πολύ καλή πρόταση το χρειαζόμαστε σίγουρα, συμφωνώ ότι το multipath δεν έιναι κάτι που θα δουλέψει αύριο.
Μόνο μια μικρή παρατήρηση για να μην ξεχνάμε: Όλες οι υπηρεσίες απαιτούν καλά links και στοιχειώδες QOS. Όσο εσύ λοιπόν μας βοηθάς να φτάσουμε στην λύση του proxy mesh, εμεις να φτιάξουμε τα links μας  ::  




> Θέλω να κάνω μερικές προτάσεις να λειτουργήσει σωστά το σχήμα αυτό:
> 
> 1. Software:
> 
> Προτείνω να χρησιμοποιηθεί το squid-proxy. Είναι πολυ καλής ποιότητας open-source software, σχεδιασμένο ακριβώς γι αυτό το σκοπό και τρέχει σε πολλές πλατφόρμες.


Απόλυτα σύμφωνος άλλωστε στα περρισότερα distribution πρέπει να υπάρχει ήδη.




> 3. Configuration
> 
> Το squid θα πρέπει να είναι compiled με options ENABLE-CARP και ENABLE-DELAY-POOLS.
> Τα options αυτά κάνουν τα εξής
> ENABLE-CARP: - Επιτρέπει το routing τωv requests σε parent proxies (π.χ. 30% - 70%) ανάλογα με το διαθέσιμο bandwidth των parent proxies.
> 
> ENABLE-DELAY-POOLS: - Επιτρέπει την ρύθμιση του διαθέσιμου bandwidth για http requests. Αυτό είναι χρήσιμο κυρίως στους ιδιοκτήτες των aDSL γραμμών που ετσι μπορούν να ρυθμίσουν το ποσοστό bandwidth που θέλουν να διαθέσουν στο AWMN.
> ...
> ...
> ...


Από ότι βλέπω το squid σε suse 9 είναι έτοιμο ενώ στο RedHat9 δεν έχει carp. Debian με εγκατεστημένο proxy δεν έχω τώρα.

Distribution: SuSE Linux 9.0 (i586)
jsserver:~ # uname -a

Squid Cache: Version 2.5.STABLE3
configure options: '--prefix=/usr' '--sysconfdir=/etc/squid' '--bindir=/usr/sbin' '--sbindir=/usr/sbin' '--localstatedir=/var' '--libexecdir=/usr/sbin' '--datadir=/usr/share/squid' '--with-dl' '--enable-snmp' '--enable-carp' '--enable-useragent-log' '--enable-auth=basic digest ntlm' '--enable-basic-auth-helpers=LDAP MSNT NCSA PAM SMB YP getpwnam multi-domain-NTLM winbind' '--enable-ntlm-auth-helpers=SMB no_check winbind' '--enable-digest-auth-helpers=password' '--enable-ntlm-fail-open' '--enable-referer-log' '--enable-arp-acl' '--enable-htcp' '--enable-underscores' '--enable-stacktraces' '--enable-delay-pools' '--enable-ssl' '--enable-cache-digests' '--with-samba-sources=/usr/include/samba' '--enable-x-accelerator-vary'

RedHat 9
[[email protected] root]# squid -v
Squid Cache: Version 2.5.STABLE1
configure options: --host=i386-redhat-linux --build=i386-redhat-linux --target=i386-redhat-linux-gnu --program-prefix= --prefix=/usr --exec-prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/bin --sbindir=/usr/sbin --sysconfdir=/etc --datadir=/usr/share --includedir=/usr/include --libdir=/usr/lib --libexecdir=/usr/libexec --localstatedir=/var --sharedstatedir=/usr/com --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --exec_prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/sbin --libexecdir=/usr/lib/squid --localstatedir=/var --sysconfdir=/etc/squid --enable-poll --enable-snmp --enable-removal-policies=heap,lru --enable-storeio=aufs,coss,diskd,ufs --enable-ssl --with-openssl=/usr/kerberos --enable-delay-pools --enable-linux-netfilter --with-pthreads --enable-basic-auth-helpers=LDAP,NCSA,PAM,SMB,SASL,MSNT --enable-ntlm-auth-helpers=SMB,winbind --enable-external-acl-helpers=ip_user,ldap_group,unix_group,wbinfo_group,winbind_group

Έμεις με τον js αφού εξσφαλίσουμε την σύμφωνη γνώμη και των άλλων ενδιαφερομένων θα το ενεργοποιήσουμε. Εν τω μεταξύ εάν μπορέσεις να κάνεις προτάσεις για το configuration θα μας βοηθούσες.

harisk

----------


## v.t.b.

Τουλάχιστων στον unstable Debian (που τρέχω) δεν έχει carp αλλά ειναι θέμα ορών να μπορέσω να βγάλω κατι που να έχει carp ...

----------


## ariadgr

> Έχω δορυφορικό DSL


Τι είναι το δορυφορικό DSL?  ::

----------


## ocean

Προσπάθησα να συγκεντρώσω απαντήσεις - σκέψεις σαν feedback για όσα αναφέρατε παραπάνω:

*1. Configuration options - (Enable Carp - Enable Delay Pools)*


To enable carp χρειάζεται *ΜΟΝΟ* σε squid servers πού έχουν πάνω απο 1 parent ή sibling για να κάνουν load balancing
άνάλογα με το bandwidth που διαθέτει ο κάθε parent ή sibling.
Παράδειγμα: Το squid.ocean.awmn είναι level 2 Child proxy με δύο parents - το lola.xtreme.awmn (Bw 1024kbps) και το racer-home.ocean.awmn (bw 384kbps).
Τα lines του configuration στο squid.ocean.awmn είναι:



```
cache_peer lola.xtreme.awm parent 3128 3130 carp-load-factor=0.70
cache_peer racer-home.ocean.awmn parent 3128 3130 carp-load-factor=0.30
```

Αυτό επιτρέπει το 70% των requests να πηγαίνουν στο lola.xtreme.awmn και το 30% των requests στο racer-home.ocean.awmn

Επαναλαμβάνω: To enable carp χρειάζεται *ΜΟΝΟ* σε squid servers πού έχουν πάνω απο 1 parent ή sibling


Το enable delay pools χρειάζεται μόνο για proxies που θέλουν να κάνουν share το μέρος του bandwidth σε ορισμένους πελάτες
και μπορεί να οριστεί έτσι ώστε να αφορά limit συγκεκριμένων πελάτών ή/και ολόκληρων subnets.
Συγκεκριμένα: 

Τα delay pools είναι τριών ειδών:

Class 1 - Περιορίζουμε το bandwidth του proxy συνολικά π.χ. 128kbps 

Class 2 - Περιορίζουμε το bandwidth του proxy συνολικά αλλά και μεμονωμένα ανα client 
π.χ. το συνολικό bandwidth που θα καταναλώνουν ΟΛΟΙ οι clients σε 128kbps αλλα επίσης περιορίζουμε το bandwidth του κάθε client έτσι ώστε ο κάθε ένας να μην μπορεί να "τραβήξει" πάνω απο 33Kbps

Class 3 - Περιορίζουμε το bandwidth του proxy συνολικά, περιορίζουμε το bandwidth ανα class C subnet και περιορίζουμε το bandwidth μεμόνωμένα ανα client.
π.χ. το συνολικό bandwidth που θα καταναλώνουν ΟΛΟΙ οι clients σε 1024kbps αλλα επίσης περιορίζουμε το bandwidth του subnet 10.21.120.XXX σε 384Kbps , το bandwidth του subnet 10.19.141.XXX σε 784Kbpsτου και το μέγιστο bandwidth που μπορεί να τραβήξει κάθε ένας μεμονωμένος client σε 64Kbps

Παρατηρήσεις:
- ΔΕΝ Είναι αναγκη να χρήσιμοποιήσετε ΟΛΑ τα classes - μονο αυτό/αυτά που σας βολεύουν.
- Ο ορισμός του ΤΥΠΟΥ του delay pool δεν έχει να κάνει με το ποιούς θα επηρεάσει (ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ delay pool ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΡΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ "ΠΕΦΤΟΥΝ" ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ)
- Το ποιός "πέφτει" μέσα σε κάποιο delay pool ορίζεται απο access lists.
- Ο κάθε client "πέφτει" στο ΠΡΩΤΟ delay pool που θα κάνει match σύμφωνα με το access list του

*Παράδειγμα*

Εστω οτι έχουμε ένα subnet στο οποίο θέλουμε να επιβάλουμε ενα συνολικό bandwidth limit αλλα και να επιβάλλουμε και άλλο ενα limit ανα client που προέρχεται απο αυτό το subnet. Το configuration είναι το εξής:



```
delay_pools 1       ' Ορίζουμε οτι έχουμε ένα μονο pool
delay_class  1 2    ' Ορίζουμε οτι το pool αυτό είναι τύπου 2

delay_parameters 3 8000/32000 6000/32000   

'Ορίζουμε το speed του delay pool:  το πρώτο ζευγάρι αφορά το limit πού 
'βάζουμε στο δικύτιο και το δεύτερο το limit πού βάζουμε σε κάθε client
' To πρώτο νούμερο απο το κάθε ζευγάρι δείχνει το bandwidth limit σε 
'Bytes/s (εδω 8000Bytes/s = 64Kbps 
'και το δεύτερο το πόσα BYTES μπορούν να κατεβούν χώρις περιορισμό 
' bandwidth εδώ 32 KBytes - (αν ο client κατεβάσει περισσότερα
' ΤΟΤΕ μπαίνει μπροστά to bandwidth limit.
' Αυτό είναι πολύ χρήσιμο feature γιατι έτσι π.χ. αφήνειςτον client να 
' κατεβασει full speed τον html κώδικα της σελίδας που βλέπει. Αν ο client
' αρχίζει να κατεβάζει περισσότερα BYTES απο αυτό το οριο τότε 
' ενεργοποιείται το delay pool

delay_access 1 allow limited_net                         
' Ορίζουμε ποιοί "πέφτουν" μέσα σε αυτο το pool - εδώ το "limited_net" έχει
' Προηγουμένως οριστεί σαν: acl limited_net src 10.21.120.0/24

delay_access 1 deny all   
' φροντίζουμε να μην "πέσει" κανένας άλλος σε αυτό το pool
```



*2. Transparent Support* 

Το μόνο που δέν μπορείς να κάνεις με το transparent support είναι authentication - κατά τα άλλα δεν έχω δεί ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. 
Για να ενεργοποιήσετε το transparent support το configuration file πρέπει να περιέχει τα εξής:


```
httpd_accel_host virtual
httpd_accel_with_proxy on
httpd_accel_uses_host_header on
```

καί βέβαια να έχετε τα κατάλληλα firewall rules για να "σπρώξετε" τα http requests στο squid. 
παράδειγμα σε FreeBSD-IPFW Firewall (χρειάζεται μονο ένα rule !):



```
ipfw add fwd 127.0.0.1 3128 tcp from not me to not me http, https, ftp, ftp-data
```


Αυτά προς το παρόν.
Υπάρχουν πολλά αλλα που μπορεί κανείς να κάνει με το squid (ad blocking, redirection κ.λ.π.) αλλα ας στήσουμε πρώτα αυτα και βλέπουμε  :: 

* ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ: Γιά να οργανωθούμε καλό θα ήταν να γράψουμε σε αυτό το thread ποιά proxies υπάρχουν (IP/hostname/port/Available Bandwidth) Και αν είναι Level 1 ή Level 2 - Μετά μπορούμε να κάνουμε configure πώς θα παίξουν τα relationships...* 

Αρχίζω πρώτος:


```
(Τα Level 2 proxies δεν έχει νόημα να έχουν Bandwidth enrty)

IP	           Name		Port	Level	B/W
10.21.120.62        squid.ocean.awmn	3128	2	-
10.19.141.240      lola.xtreme.awmn	3128	1	1024
10.21.120.66        racer-home.ocean.awmn	3128	1	384
```


Φιλικά,
Ocean

----------


## ocean

Τι έγινε ωρε παιδιά ; - Κάνείς δεν εχεί στήσει proxy ή 
κανένας δεν θέλει να μοιράζει την DSL του ;;;  ::  

Δεν βλέπω κίνηση .....

----------


## lazy

Χρησιμοποιώ squid πάνω από 1 - 1.5 χρόνο στην εταιρία και μπορώ να πω ότι είναι καλύτερος από πολλούς άλλους ( για τον ISA δεν ξέρω) . Τα delayed pools είναι άψογα και με schedule μπορείς να το κάνεις apply η όχι κάποιες συγκεκριμένες ώρες. Προσωπικά έχω 1 class2 pool που γίνεται apply σε ώρες αιχμής και 1 class1 το οποίο έχει 1 limit κάπου στο 1Mbit.Παίρνει Acl's (για τους κακούς χρήστες) που κόβουν τα ανεπιθύμητα sites (internet domain names , file types κτλ) . Έχει ένα bug: δεν πρέπει να κάνεις apply όποιες αλλαγές με την εντολή squid -k reconfigure γιατί βγάζει εκτός τα delay pools και μέχρι την stable4 έκδοση δεν το έχουν λύσει αλλα πρέπει να γινει schedule ενα kill-start του squid ώστε να γινονται apply με schedule μέσω Cron. Άλλο ένα πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει να έχει DNS αρκετά σταθερό (έστω ένα cache only που χτυπάει τους ROOT ) γιατί κρασαρει αν δεν to βλέπει (εκτός αν τον κανείς compile με κάποια παράμετρο που απενεργοποιεί τα DNS checks). Επίσης υπάρχει ένας φοβερός log analyzer (Sarg) ο οποίος κάνει παπάδες. Για τη δομή που προτάθηκε δεν μπορώ να πω γιατί δεν την έχω εφαρμόσει ποτέ αλλά σίγουρα μπορώ να βοηθήσω πολύ

----------


## v.t.b.

> Τι έγινε ωρε παιδιά ; - Κάνείς δεν εχεί στήσει proxy ή 
> κανένας δεν θέλει να μοιράζει την DSL του ;;;  
> 
> Δεν βλέπω κίνηση .....


Εγώ είμαι μέσα ...
ακόμα και για σχεδιασμο/Ανάλυση του σχήματος ....  ::

----------


## ocean

> Έχει ένα bug: δεν πρέπει να κάνεις apply όποιες αλλαγές με την εντολή squid -k reconfigure γιατί βγάζει εκτός τα delay pools και μέχρι την stable4 έκδοση δεν το έχουν λύσει αλλα πρέπει να γινει schedule ενα kill-start του squid ώστε να γινονται apply με schedule μέσω Cron.


Αυτλο όντως ειναι ενα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεται οπως περιγράφεις. 




> Άλλο ένα πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει να έχει DNS αρκετά σταθερό (έστω ένα cache only που χτυπάει τους ROOT ) γιατί κρασαρει αν δεν to βλέπει (εκτός αν τον κανείς compile με κάποια παράμετρο που απενεργοποιεί τα DNS checks).


Αυτό λύνεται αν ξεκινήσεις το squid με την παράμετρο -D η οποία απενεργοποιεί τα startup DNS Checks. (Δεν χρειάζεται να το ξανακάνεις compile)


Σίγουρα θα χρειαστούμε την βοήθεια εμπειρων squid administrators για να βοηθήσουν στό στήσημο του mesh ανα περιοχή (οπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) - Η προσφορά βοήθειας σου είναι ευπρόσδεκτη και καλοδεχούμενη  :: 


Τι εγινε όμως με αυτό πού ρώτησα παραπάνω ... δεν βλέπω κίνηση ....

* κατάχώρήστε τους proxy σας οσοι έχετε εδώ !!!*  για να οργανωθούμε  ::   ::

----------


## Renos

Αυτη η τοπολογια θα εχει ως αποτελεσμα να δημιουργηθουν καποιο parent proxy servers στους οποιους και θα συνδεομαστε?
Οι χρηστες που θα βρισκονται αναμεσα σε Parent και Child proxy ποιον απο τους δυο θα πρεπει να επιλεξουν?

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Έχω δορυφορικό DSL
> 
> 
> Τι είναι το δορυφορικό DSL?


http://www.europeonline.com/

----------


## lazy

Θα μπορουσαμε αν υπαρχουν οι προύποθεσεις (νομικά) να πληρώναμε (όσοι ενδιαφερόμαστε) κάποιες DSL ώστε να ύπαρξει συνδεση μέσω του πλάνου που αναφέρθηκε .Το θέμα είναι αν γίνεται και πως?

----------


## JS

> * κατάχώρήστε τους proxy σας οσοι έχετε εδώ !!!*  για να οργανωθούμε


Ξεκινάω εγώ  :: 
Επίσης προτείνω να βρεθούμε να παίξει και η ανάλογη "εξήγα" μιας και δεν είμαστε όλοι μέσα στα πράγματα όσον αφορά στους proxy  :: 
Τί λέτε για μια μάζωξη στο περιθώριο της συνάντησης νεώπων του μήνα ???

----------


## lazy

Αυτες οι Δευτέρες δεν με βολεύουν καθόλου και γενικά οι καθημερινές καθοτι αναγκάζομαι να μεταφέρω την κόρη από και προς την γιαγια της κάθε μέρα (και δεν είναι ιδιέτερα κοντά) .Δεν γινεται να το μεταφέρουμε άλλη μέρα (ΣΚ ας πούμε ) ?

----------


## bchris

Παιδια να πω κι εγω την προσωπικη μου γνωμη για τους Proxy:

They suck!!!!!

Εγω ειμαι οπαδος του routing, port forwarding ktl...

----------


## lazy

Με τα λίγα που ξέρω δεν ξέρω καννένα είδος routing να κανει caching των sites επισκεπτεται ο χρήστης , με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει υπερογκη χρήση bandwidth χωρις λόγο .Επείσης υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μεγαλώσει το object size των αντικειμενων που κασάρει (πχ patches , windows critical updates ) για την περαιτερω μείωση χρήσης bandwidth

----------


## JS

> Παιδια να πω κι εγω την προσωπικη μου γνωμη για τους Proxy:
> 
> They suck!!!!!
> 
> Εγω ειμαι οπαδος του routing, port forwarding ktl...


Δεν έχεις δει το toms hardware να ανόγει σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο για αυτό το λες !!!
Ή δεν έχεις κάνει πλήρες update twn WinXP σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα  :: 
μιλάμε πώρωση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ocean

> Αυτη η τοπολογια θα εχει ως αποτελεσμα να δημιουργηθουν καποιο parent proxy servers στους οποιους και θα συνδεομαστε?
> Οι χρηστες που θα βρισκονται αναμεσα σε Parent και Child proxy ποιον απο τους δυο θα πρεπει να επιλεξουν?


Οπως είπα και στο αρχικό post μου οι clients θα κάνουν connect στο proxy που ανήκει στο subnet τους (είτε αυτό είναι Level 1 - Child ειτε Level 2 - Parent).

Αν δεν υπάρχει proxy στο subnet που ανήκουν, θα πρέπει να συνδέονται στο αμέσως κοντινότερο proxy.

Βέβαια αυτος ειναι και ενας λόγος γιατι επιμένω σε transparent setup. Αν τα proxies είναι transparent δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει καμμιά αλλαγή στο setup των clients - το κοντίνοτερο proxy που βρίσκεται στο routing path θα "πιάσει" το request...

----------


## bchris

Να κανω μια διευκρινιση εδω:
αν μιλαμε για το σχεδιο οπου υπαρχει direct connect sto internet με αλλους
τροπους πλην proxy και εχεις τον proxy μονο για web τοτε ΟΚ.

Αλλα αν μιλαμε για την περιπτωση οπου υπαρχει μονο proxy gia ολα,
και για να κανεις ενα telnet/ssh/ftp (για να μην μιλησω για KDX και τα ρεστα) τοτε ειναι για τα μπαζα......

Και μην ακουσω τιποτα για SOCKS  ::

----------


## ocean

> Να κανω μια διευκρινιση εδω:
> αν μιλαμε για το σχεδιο οπου υπαρχει direct connect sto internet με αλλους
> τροπους πλην proxy και εχεις τον proxy μονο για web τοτε ΟΚ.


Μα άμα διαβάσεις τα προηγούμενα posts μου θα δείς:


```
ipfw add fwd 127.0.0.1 3128 tcp from not me to not me http, https, ftp, ftp-data
```

Οτι το setup αφορά μόνο http και ftp. - Αλλώστε αν και το squid μπορεί να κάνει proxy και μερικά αλλα προτόκολα η βασική του δουλειά είναι to http caching.

Αλλα εδώ θα αρχίσω πάλι την γκρίνα ... Πολλά λογια και απο έργα τίποτα ....

*Στήστε κανένα squid - κάντε το Post έδω και τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκουμε στην πορεία*

----------


## TZOTZIOY

> Με τα λίγα που ξέρω δεν ξέρω καννένα είδος routing να κανει caching των sites επισκεπτεται ο χρήστης , με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει υπερογκη χρήση bandwidth χωρις λόγο. Επείσης υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μεγαλώσει το object size των αντικειμενων που κασάρει (πχ patches , windows critical updates ) για την περαιτερω μείωση χρήσης bandwidth


Εγώ πάντως στην εταιρία μου παίζω ακόμα με Squid 2.4stable1, και αυτό γιατί είχα πειράξει τον κώδικα ώστε να παραβαίνω κατ'επιλογήν κάποιες ταγές του HTTP πρωτοκόλλου... επειδή και κάποιοι "έξυπνοι" servers το κάνουν αντίστοιχα. τζιφάκια και τζιπέγκ κασάρονται στα squid μου μέχρι να πρέπει να φύγουν, και όταν λέω κασάρονται, εννοώ κασάρονται.

Τέτοια περίπτωση "εξυπνάδας" ήταν το in.gr μέχρι πριν κάνα χρόνο, αν δεν απατώμαι... ακόμα και το http://www.in.gr/images/in_logo.gif ερχόταν ως Cache-content: private, κοινώς ζητάτε το κάθε φορά εκ νέου! Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό γινόταν για λόγους hits (περισσότερα hits -> περισσότερες διαφημίσεις), αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω σίγουρα επειδή όσα κι αν έγραψα προς [email protected] αγνοήθηκαν χαρακτηριστικά.

Αυτό που ακόμα δεν έχουν διορθώσει οι συγκεκριμένοι, μιας και τους μνημόνευσα, είναι μερικοί από τους χάρτες για τις κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες. Κατεβάστε παιδιά ένα jpg των 450kb όταν, με στοιχειώδες συμμάζεμα και αποθηκευμένο ως gif ή ακόμα καλύτερα png, η εικόνα ίσα που πιάνει 23Kb... μιλάμε για γραμμικό σχέδιο γμτ τη τρέλα μου...

Εννοείται πως ούτε και σε αυτά τα σχόλια μου απάντησαν ποτέ.

----------


## acoul

Αν το σχήμα λειτουργεί σε sibling setup - cache hits only served - δεν τίθεται καν θέμα νομημότητας. Είναι σαν να υπάρχει κάποιο FTP mirror μέσα στο AWMN. Αξίζει τον κόπο να μαζευτούμε 2-3 θερμοί οπαδοί του Squid και να ξεκινήσουμε ένα test πιλότο. Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει και η δουλειά για το authentication που έχει γίνει στον develpment 3.x

Το σημαντικό είναι οι servers να είναι γρήγορες μηχανές, με 4 SATA δίσκους και μπόλικη RAM ώστε να μην γονατίζουν! Η ιδέα πάντως είναι πολύ καλή.

Squid, the good old days: http://www.squid-cache.org/mail-archive ... /0005.html

----------

